# My P's did it!!!!!!



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Late yesterday my P's turned very dark and started pushing the gravel around making the nest. Overnight they laid some eggs and they weren't done when I left for work. The mom looks beat up. Should I put in any stress coat in the water or leave it alone? The eggs have not turned the light orange color yet. Going to get baby tank ready tonight. I also turned off the powerheard. Any tips for my new babies???


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

congrats, if the eggs are not orange then they are not fertile and there wont be any babies, sorry.
wes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> congrats, if the eggs are not orange then they are not fertile and there wont be any babies, sorry.
> wes
> [snapback]1018887[/snapback]​


well atleast you know you now have a breeding pair and sooner or later theyll get it right


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

"wait...i stick that WHERE?!?!", says Vinnie's breeding male to the female


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I will check this afternoon exactly what color they are. Hopefully my guy came through!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^^ literally 'came through', hehe


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

=wrong forum..







breeding????? gl anyways


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd advice you to read the pinned topics in the Breeding Forum carefully: I'm sure it'll answer most of your questions. If any remain, feel free to post them up









Good luck!!!!









*_Moved to Breeding Forum_*


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

great news man!

If they don't get fertilized, syphon the eggs out, they'll reak havok on your water parameters. Most likely your rb's will start breeding like rabbits.

like Judazz said, do some reading here in the breeing forum, there is lots of info.

Keep us posted


----------

